# Garmin thermocline photos request



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Will be trying for lake trout in a small Canadian Shield lake for the first time. Past Smallmouth and largemouth fishing on the lake is fantastic but looking for a new experience. Been busy researching techniques and favored lures/patterns for August. It seems that fishing just below thermocline is recommended.
I will be purchasing a new Garmin Echomap unit and was wondering if anyone had photos of the thermocline on their units that they could display so I know what I'm looking at.
Also will be gifting a Bradley smoker to my Canadian brother-in-law. Along with some planned smoked meats, if successful, lake trout will also be included on the menu.
Here's to an ice cold Labatt Blue, camp fires, and good company.
Rick


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Dont have any pictures but we look for fish marks 60’ down in 100 fow. Target them trolling with 4 oz wts &/or portable downrigger with 4 lb ball. Rigger clamps onto gunwale of 14’ AL boat. Good luck! They are good fresh or smoked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

This is how a thermocline looks on a humminbird unit. Should look similar on the garmin. Rainbow trout under the thermocline.


----------

